# Inauguration Day



## vachecow

What does this day mean to the rest of the world?


----------



## David

I don't know about the rest of the world, but here in Washington, it means half the city is closed to normal people, and there is no place where plain folks can just go watch the parade. You either have bought a ticket or were given one for party loyalty. The idea of being the President of all the people seems to be long dead.

The snow was lovely yesterday, but it is warmer today and it is turning into ugly mush. The new Attorney General and the new Secretary of State could not bring themselves to tell Congress that torture is something Americans despise. Now the British have been caught playing the same game.

Don't it make ya praaaoouuuuuud to be a Fine Upstanding Christian American!

Sorry you asked?


----------



## Lancel0t

What do you exactly mean by that? Inaugjration day there in the US?


----------



## Focalist

See: Bush 'makes world more dangerous'

F


----------



## Artrella

Nothing!  Sorry...


----------



## Lancel0t

Now I understand. Here in the Philippines it means nothing.  We have to deal with our own problem rather than the Inauguration of Pres. Bush. I guess for the leftist group or the militant groups here means "more wars to come."


----------



## Tomasoria

New Emperor's Coronation day rather than Inauguration day.


----------



## dave

The beginning of the end of the rest of the world?


----------



## Ralf

It's just thursday.


----------



## Tomasoria

Ralf, I agree with you ...it's just Thursday..bloody Thursday

 God save the World ¡¡


----------



## Cath.S.

Not a very happy day, I'm sorry to say. Kerry would have meant at least a little hope.
Another four years of GWB is scary. Anything could happen, all my sympathy goes to Americans who did not vote for him, and want a better world.


----------



## Lems

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> What does this day mean to the rest of the world?


It is a very sad mourning day!!!     

And half of the US citizens are sorrow too.


----------



## kenny74

As Private Eye's headline stated "Four Moron Years!"


----------



## vachecow

David said:
			
		

> Sorry you asked?


Hahaha...well, at least I'm not alone  .  I don't understand all the hype.  And yes, I did mean Bush's inauguration


----------



## lsp

A very expensive Thursday. Considering he was never sworn out, why does he need to be sworn in again at a cost of $40 million dollars? I could think of 40 million better ways to spend it without breaking a sweat.


----------



## vachecow

Thats true, although that 40 million isn't government money.......it came from several corporate sponsors, one of which was John Deere


----------



## lsp

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> Thats true, although that 40 million isn't government money.......it came from several corporate sponsors, one of which was John Deere


 And Exxon... but what really gets me is that  Bush wants Washington, D.C. to pay all of its own expenses - about $12 million, totally unprecedented. Their advice for where to get the money to pay (for police overtime, and other security measures) .... that the city should bust open their homeland security piggy banks to raid funds that were designated for hospitals, firefighting equipment, and transit command centers.


----------



## basurero

I don't understand America. They say they are the land of the free? Well then why are they so against gay marriages. Shouldn't 'land of the free' respect peoples' individuality? They need to let the American people see what's really going on in the world, on the other side of all that biased censored brainwashing propaganda.

Another thing, I never seem to encounter any Bh supporters anywhere, for example none of you in this forum seem to support him. So where are they all? Do they even exist for that matter... 

Anyway, thanks for trying all of you who voted for Kerry.


----------



## smorodina

January, 20 is my birthday. So, the day means a lot to me.     My freinds from the States never forget to send me a card


----------



## belén

It didn't mean so much to me neither. It was Palma's (my hometown) saintday, (San Sebastian) so the whole town was on fiesta while me, living in Madrid, had to go to work as almost any other mortal.

Regarding Bush...I think now it's too late to complain...the big harm was done on November 2nd...


----------



## Tomasoria

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> Thats true, although that 40 million isn't government money.......it came from several corporate sponsors, one of which was John Deere




 No way VAche ¡¡ I didn't know John Deere were supporting this president...bloody hell ¡¡¡ Last year I bought one of their green 110 CV/HP Tractors... Next time I'll buy FIAT AGRI (do you know if they support Berlusconni??).

 Saludos Agricolas


----------



## badger

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> What does this day mean to the rest of the world?




No offence to yourself vachecow121 but it makes me sad to see Mr Bush officially back in power.     

He is the most dangerous person in the world I think.

I wouldn't have stated this here in the forum only that the question was asked.

Badger.


----------



## vachecow

Tomasoria said:
			
		

> No way VAche ¡¡ I didn't know John Deere were supporting this president.


Well, if you think about it, that makes sense considering his "cowboy" image


----------



## Jonegy

From the odd interviews I've seen I think I can understand why there are no Bush supporters in the Forum. 
The typical Bush supporter would not be wasting his/her red neck time conversing with dagos, spicks, polaks, ruskis et al ....   when he/she can be down at the local bar supping it up with the Good Christian Folks Who Made the Country Great.

(I don't know if it was the editting on the programs or the programs I happened to catch but that was certainly the portrait of the Bush Supporter I most commonly saw)


----------



## abc

Jonegy,

Never trust your eyes and ears completely.  Think of the Black and White Continuum and how many shades of gray lie between the two extremities.


----------



## vachecow

abc said:
			
		

> Never trust your eyes and ears completely.


I think we all would be shocked if someday we all met each other


----------



## DesertCat

Though I'm not a Bush supporter (I didn't vote for him as he frightens me with his warmongering and simple-minded rhetoric among other things) and it's easy to put down his supporters I don't think it's that simple.  Just as many people voted for Kerry as the lesser of two evils, I imagine the same is true of Bush. As an independent moderate I'm not happy with either of the major political parties in my country. I know many other people who feel the same.


----------



## vachecow

It is a shame that no third party has enough money to start a legitimate campaign.


----------



## lsp

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> It is a shame that no third party has enough money to start a legitimate campaign.


It takes more than money (I'm thinking Perot).


----------



## vachecow

Good point!  I forgot about him....  however I do think that today money is one of the biggest bariers.  Although maybe part of the problem is that all the big candidates have alot of money........


----------



## Jonegy

Hi 'abc'

My posting was a 'tongue -in cheek' attempt to show why the weren't many Bush supporters in the Forums.  My only reference being how these supporters were being portayed by the UK media.

Just think  -  If we can do to Tony Blair what the Spaniards did to their Prime Minister - .......  George W  will have to start buying toilet paper  -  lol


----------



## Tomasoria

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> Good point!  I forgot about him....  however I do think that today money is one of the biggest bariers.  Although maybe part of the problem is that all the big candidates have alot of money........




Hi, why don't we tell John Deere to support our own candidate ?? At least, he/she would get our votes which are few but "politically oriented"...aren't we??.

  I seriously doubt John Deere would be supporting such a  semi leftist bunch of foreros like we are...    

     maybe Mr. GAtes and Microsoft we'd ready to help us out to find a third candidate for next american elections...

     Saludos electorales


----------



## Silvia

Well, when was this holiday established?

If you went down in the street, in Italy, and talk about Inauguration Day, the first thing you would hear would be: "Inauguration of what? What's new?"  Just a sort of "false friend" 

To me January 20th is just a personal holiday, anyway.

Smorodina, happy belated birthday.


----------



## vachecow

It isn't really a holiday.....everyone goes to work/school but it marks the first day of the presidents term in office


----------



## smorodina

silviap said:
			
		

> happy belated birthday.


 
Thank you very much  

It is nice to know that for you the day is special too, silviap. Cheers.


----------



## Sharon

My sister sent me the following link in an e-mail. I wanted to share it with all of you. 

Sharon.
________________________________________________

Here is a fun little game. Hard but the rewards are worth it as the quotes are "inspiring."

http://www.imgag.com/product/full/ap/3067907/graphic1.swf


----------



## vachecow

hmmmm....I cant score higher than one!!!


----------



## basurero

lol i got a 6.


----------



## vachecow

I finally got a 3.....I've spent way to much time doin that....


----------



## smorodina

Guys at work loved it. By the end of the morning we managed to have listened to all the quotes. Thanks, Sharon.


----------



## abc

Jonegy,

I'm too serious somtimes.  Most of the time would be more accurate but sometimes sounds better.  Just forget what I wrote (typed) in the previous post, eh?

Vache,

It would be fun and full of surprises.


----------



## abc

Sharon!

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Sharon

Hee, hee, hee!!
I'm glad you liked it!

Vachecow...  - I can't get higher than a 3 myself! 

Sharon.


----------



## vachecow

Well, at least I'm not alone...


----------

